# replacement fuses for Habistat dimming thermostat



## Silkmoth

I'm having issues getting hold of the replacement fuses for the Habistat dimming thermostat. I can't buy from the Eurorep website as they only sell to trade customers. I emailed them asking for information of the nearest stockist and they haven't got back to me. 

If you are familiar with these thermostats then you will know they come with a cartridge fuse that is an ultra rapid quick blow type. On the accompanying paperwork in the box it states to reorder just go to Euro Rep for Habistat heat mats, thermostats and reptile products which isn't the case. I'd like to know who has obtained replacements and where from. 

Look forward to hearing from you xx


----------



## Athravan

Almost every reptile shop in the UK probably has a trade account with euro rep so you'd be best just calling your local shops and asking if they can get it in. Same way almost every shop who sells online can probably get them. If you get stuck finding them locally I can order them in some feel free to PM me if you want to buy online (but it'll take me a week to get them in).


----------



## spottymint

Do you mean, these ?

Habistat Spare Superfast Blow Fuse (Pack Of 10) **NEW** - Thermostats

http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_...-2650?osCsid=690841b1fde5f906e9f98b581a62c3f6

http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_...-2649?osCsid=690841b1fde5f906e9f98b581a62c3f6


----------



## bigd_1

just check the size see if your are 20mm long then select 3.15A and get 5 for £2.50 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-15-amp-...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35b340521c


----------



## Silkmoth

spottymint said:


> Do you mean, these ?
> 
> Habistat Spare Superfast Blow Fuse (Pack Of 10) **NEW** - Thermostats
> 
> HabiStat Spare Super Fast Blow Fuse 3.15a (single)
> 
> HabiStat Spare Super Fast blow fuses 3.15a Pack of 10


yep I just knew you guys would be able to help although the Internet Reptile site has them out of stock. On the Live foods site they are showing as low on stock and may not be available when I go to checkout so therefore not necessarily on their way. I've had this before with Habistat stuff. Hard to pin down... thanks for trying though xx


----------



## bigd_1

bigd_1 said:


> just check the size see if your are 20mm long then select 3.15A and get 5 for £2.50 3.15 amp 20mm fast blow fuses x 10 FREE POSTAGE | eBay





Silkmoth said:


> yep I just knew you guys would be able to help although the Internet Reptile site has them out of stock. On the Live foods site they are showing as low on stock and may not be available when I go to checkout so therefore not necessarily on their way. I've had this before with Habistat stuff. Hard to pin down... thanks for trying though xx


have just check whit a spare fuses i have for them and it the one i link : victory:


----------



## Silkmoth

bigd_1 said:


> just check the size see if your are 20mm long then select 3.15A and get 5 for £2.50 3.15 amp 20mm fast blow fuses x 10 FREE POSTAGE | eBay


I'm not sure about these. The pictured one isn't the same as the ones that came with the thermostat. I don't fancy taking the risk as the thermostats are still under warranty which would be null and void if I break them by using the wrong fuse. Them thermostats weren't cheap. 

Thanks for looking though xx


----------



## bigd_1

Fuse 5x20mm Quick Blow CERAMIC BODY Multi-Variation Listings | eBay
is it this one in your the 1st one i linked is the one i have in my one


----------



## Silkmoth

bigd_1 said:


> Fuse 5x20mm Quick Blow CERAMIC BODY Multi-Variation Listings | eBay
> is it this one in your the 1st one i linked is the one i have in my one


Yep these ones look more like it and there's the option to select the amp you need. Trouble is it makes me wary when buying from a seller who isn't endorsing their fuses are compatible with the reptile thermostat. This therefore leaves me to take a risk on putting a £1 item in a £60 item and hoping it doesn't adversely affect the life of the animal who relies on the equipment. I am after the product that comes from Habistat. xx


----------



## bigd_1

Silkmoth said:


> Yep these ones look more like it and there's the option to select the amp you need. Trouble is it makes me wary when buying from a seller who isn't endorsing their fuses are compatible with the reptile thermostat. This therefore leaves me to take a risk on putting a £1 item in a £60 item and hoping it doesn't adversely affect the life of the animal who relies on the equipment. I am after the product that comes from Habistat. xx


i get what you are saying 
bet habistat will just buy them in bulk at less than 10p a fuses from sum where like china i see it all the time at work same thing wive 2 different labels and one will be 2x+ there price


----------



## airhugs

*update*

An updated link to the fuses as the previous on this thread have all expired:


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Microclimate-Reptile-Thermostat-Vivarium-Terrarium/dp/B00T5Q8TUS


----------

